

Media flunked IQ test on validating sources of IE IQ story - calbucci
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/good-news-ie-users-looks-like-media-failed-the-iq-test-not-us

======
ColinWright
Same story, much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626>

Documenting the re-submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840900>

